# wheeler county deer season 2010-2011



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Sep 25, 2010)

Well should be a great season this year everything was planted in corn and there are ear's laying everywhere on the ground.Whats everybody else's season starting to look like i know it's to hot to bow hunt.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Sep 28, 2010)

Found alot of good scrapes so i put my cameras on them to see what i have to hunt size wise hope i get some good pic's.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Sep 28, 2010)

Well be sure to post them. I am on a dodge county tract or two. Are you planning on dropping the hammer?


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 2, 2010)

Next weekend i hope to burn some powder and start the season off right if im lucky.


----------



## fountain (Oct 4, 2010)

one doe for me so far.  seeing a few here and there.  this cool weather is doing it.  the evenings are better than mornings for me.  maybe some sign will start showing up.  not seeing much where im at.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 13, 2010)

I havent went this week but come saturday maybe things will pick up seeing plenty of good buck sign.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 15, 2010)

Me and a friend will be hunting a 100 acre corn field tomorrow next to a big swamp there are tons of deer sign in it.I still think it will be a couple weeks  before we will see good deer movement in the daylight hours and hopfully colder weather will be here by then or soon after.


----------



## fountain (Oct 16, 2010)

..bout the extent of it...from what i hear..montgomery is where its at..fighting, grunting, chasing, the whole works.  one big 8 fell this morning in the middle of it all with 6 more bucks spotted..why aint they doin this across the dern river

still no sign for me


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 16, 2010)

Seen 7 doe's this evening no bucks though but they will start showing up soon.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 17, 2010)

Saw 5 this evening had two descent bucks fighting 20 yards in front of me pretty neat to watch all in all a great evening.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 23, 2010)

Been seeing all doe's lately very few bucks going on vacation after next monday for 5 weeks maybe things will pick up then lol.


----------



## seabear2 (Oct 25, 2010)

I killed a nice 9 yesterday @ 9:50am trailing a doe as hard as he could go. I have heard rumors of chasing and boy were they right. It was a good weekend and saw 18 in 2 hunts.


----------



## sticksnbones (Oct 25, 2010)

Just Saw does no chasing going on near Scotland...  Congrats on the 9...


----------



## Chadx1981 (Oct 25, 2010)

Need pics


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 30, 2010)

I took a friend from work this mourning and he shot a nice 8 pointer his neck was swollen some and his hocks were s melling alot it's fixing to get good.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hammer so u mind posting a pic?


----------



## cooper (Oct 30, 2010)

Deer killed this morning with Hammer. Thanks for the opportunity to kill this buck.


----------



## fountain (Oct 30, 2010)

Well, 2 for me so far with the Longbow and I took a friend yesterday and he killed a Buck with his Longbow.  Saw another really nice 8 that was killed this afternoon.  He was grunted in on a scrape line.


----------



## fountain (Oct 31, 2010)

saw what appeared to be a good buck running a doe and two yearlings this morning on a cut over.  it was a fast glance with no chance for a shot.  the doe seperated from the yearling and they came back my way.  nothing else after that.  i did hear a shot a ways up from me a while after that.  if it was him, he ran her a good ways, but couldda been.


----------



## sticksnbones (Nov 2, 2010)

Any Update out by scotland?...  Thanks...


----------



## fountain (Nov 2, 2010)

Several big bucks have been killed the last few days.   Sh
oils be pretty good this weekend with the cod weather coming


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 2, 2010)

Seen plenty of deer this evening lost count at 15 before it got to dark to see must have been this front coming in had them up and feeding.


----------



## sticksnbones (Nov 8, 2010)

It was slow for me this weekend.  Saw does but nothing chasing... in one sitting saw 6 does come out together but no bucks....   Everyone i spoke to intown also said it was slow..  Anyone see any chasing going on? im just inside of wheeler near scotland.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 9, 2010)

Right now the young bucks are just cruising looking for a hot doe.


----------



## sticksnbones (Nov 14, 2010)

Any update from the weekend?..  Going up this week... thanks


----------



## seabear2 (Nov 21, 2010)

Rut appears to be over where Im hunting. Saw lots of deer this week but no chasing at all. Bucks alone and does all together feeding. I put in lots of time in the stand this week but it beats work anytime.


----------



## codraible (Nov 21, 2010)

where are you hunting in wheeler seabear?


----------



## sticksnbones (Nov 21, 2010)

I know its only a back shot but this guy has been trespassing on my property..  If any of you know him please let him know to stay off...  There is allot of land out there why do people continue to trespass.


----------



## fountain (Nov 21, 2010)

Where is that pic at?  Lots of trespassing and poaching aroun.  Saw some chasing Thursday and Friday morning g with lotsnog fresh running tracks still around.   The rut was not really defined around us this year.  I have only seen 2 decent bucks all year that were 4.5 yrs old+


----------



## seabear2 (Nov 21, 2010)

codraible said:


> where are you hunting in wheeler seabear?




All of my areas are within a 5 miles of Alamo. I took off work this week and hunted hard. I sat til at least11am each day, some mid day hunts, and each evening. Most of the movement was in the mornings 7:45-9:00. Evenings were slow. My partner Huntgm killed a solid buck Wednesday morning so maybe he will post some pics. His hocks were dark and he was stinking. The other bucks I saw had clean hocks and normal neck size for the most part.


----------



## seabear2 (Nov 21, 2010)

fountain said:


> Where is that pic at?  Lots of trespassing and poaching aroun.  Saw some chasing Thursday and Friday morning g with lotsnog fresh running tracks still around.   The rut was not really defined around us this year.  I have only seen 2 decent bucks all year that were 4.5 yrs old+



I can attest to this. Someone stole my feeder in one of my spots within the last two weeks. I hate thieves


----------



## sticksnbones (Nov 22, 2010)

The property is Just inside the wheeler county line SE of scotland...  Hey atleast he did not steal the cammeras.


----------



## seabear2 (Nov 28, 2010)

Well looks as if the chasing started back again today.  Its was a nce 26 degrees this morning.


----------

